# Old pound coins



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I've just rescued an old pound coin from the top step or our old Hymer.
It was held on by gaffer tape, and it's job was to operate the "steps up" switch.
Anyone else found some ?
Bill


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Got several yesterday in change from the self checkout till in Asda. Managed to use them in another store so all ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have to pay to use my vans step


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There’s no panic to get ride of the “old” coins. Banks will continue to exchange them for new ones.

In fact if you were to take an old £1 or 10/- note into a bank they will still give you the face value in “new” currency, even though they went out of circulation years ago. That because they have no intrinsic value in themselves, they are “Promisory objects” issued by the Bank of England. If you look on a bank note they actually say “I promise to pay the bearer on demand the sum of .....” 

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If it helps, I will happily buy them off you at 50p for each one as they cannot be used in shops legally after midnight tonight although some shops will continue to take them until the end of October; Tescos, Poundland being the obvious ones.

So feel free to contact me with how many you need to sell, the offer is open to everyone......

(No harm in hoping is there?) :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still have a few Pound notes. Dunno why.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is news to me, what do you have instead of the pound coin?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A new 12 sided coin Jan. Worth 3p.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Ray, funny how someone in the € zone had answered my question.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I found a fiver yesterday, a new one too.
Not so long ago that would have been half a week's wages. Now it's small change.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> There's no panic to get ride of the "old" coins. Banks will continue to exchange them for new ones.
> 
> In fact if you were to take an old £1 or 10/- note into a bank they will still give you the face value in "new" currency, even though they went out of circulation years ago. That because they have no intrinsic value in themselves, they are "Promisory objects" issued by the Bank of England. If you look on a bank note they actually say "I promise to pay the bearer on demand the sum of ....."
> 
> Andy


To bloody right they will :laugh:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BANK-OF-E...405084?hash=item4b1e548e1c:g:FPQAAOSwcgNZGBgH


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Question*

Will/do these new shaped £1 coins fit into the supermarket trolly and all the other machines you need a £1 coin for?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have one of those round tokens on my car and van key rings. Works still works in trolleys also works as a euro.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dick. The UK and it's Pound are gonna be the odd one out soon.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Again I dunno why but I still have about 75 tanners and some half crowns.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Again I dunno why but I still have about 75 tanners and some half crowns.
> 
> Ray.


Coz your a squirrel.>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True Jan.
People are always coming to me asking for this and that and it gives me great pleasure to help them out.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The other is not included then >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, too busy.

Ray.


----------

